# Another threat for Kestrel



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12143381

Again, Kestrel is in trouble.

With no where for her to go she might be sunk.

Kestrel must have a curse first the sinking next this and I swear a few years ago she was going to be sunk. 

Sad when people can rebuild massive battleships and such and we can't save our amazing little ferry

From a sad Peregrine


----------

